# Question about color



## NetRider (May 6, 2007)

Hi,

I have the following pigeon in my loft ( The "blue" one in the picture attached), and was wondering whether this is a blue bar with some other modifiers like smokey, dilute etc. 

The reason I wanna know is to find out if this actually is a blue bar like this one







and if I can breed the other modifiers out of this pigeon, and get the normal blue bar which is lighter in color?

I hope I made myself clear, please let me know if you need more info about this bird.


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

The bird attached with the other in the photo is definitely a smoky blue with grizzle (type of grizzle is open to question at this point). He's also carrying another factor known somewhat informally as "third bar". As for breeding those factors out of the young and getting back to wild-type (blue bar), it's possible, but I wouldn't hold out for it anytime soon. It also would depend on your hens, and the chances are that they all carry the same stuff as well. The bird behind your blue looks to be a light print grizzle. Are these Pakistani or Indian birds???? or European tipplers?

Frank


----------



## NetRider (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Frank.

These are pakistani high fliers. And you are right, this bird does have some grizzle in it. I am attaching a picture of his parents. The bird on the right is the mother.
The father does not seem to have the "third-bar", so I guess it came from the hen.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi Frank*



bluecheck said:


> The bird attached with the other in the photo is definitely a smoky blue with grizzle (type of grizzle is open to question at this point). He's also carrying another factor known somewhat informally as "third bar". As for breeding those factors out of the young and getting back to wild-type (blue bar), it's possible, but I wouldn't hold out for it anytime soon. It also would depend on your hens, and the chances are that they all carry the same stuff as well. The bird behind your blue looks to be a light print grizzle. Are these Pakistani or Indian birds???? or European tipplers?
> 
> Frank


Isn't that just sooty making the false checks? It does look both sooty and smoky to me. The "third bar" sometimes shows in het checks as well. What do you think?

Bill


----------

